# Adding new fish to an established aquarium.



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

I have lost 3 fish. My kandeense (unknown reason), C. Trewavse (HITH), and Oto Tetrastigma (failure to thrive). I picked up a Turkis and was wondering if i ahould pick up 1 or 2 more to add back in. I have read that it is tough to integrate 1 new fish into a cichlid tank. Any thoughts or ideas and the best way?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely add three or more at a time. Also quarantine them for 3 weeks in a separate tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, adding multiple fish will spread the attention around instead of concentrating on one scared newcomer.

Adding sexually mature fish can be tricky, sometimes no problem, sometimes you have a dead fish by the next day. Adding a mature male is seen by the resident fish as a challenge to the pecking order, so it can be instant confrontation. Adding a mature female can result in the males harassing the newcomer, the are excited to see a new female. Juveniles can be easier, since kids are ignored beyond token chasing, as long as they don't fit into the mouth easily.

Watch out for the common "bloat" disease, you may not notice but fish stop eating and become lethargic then die.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Any suggestions for peacocks or haps that color up well in all male set ups?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Depends on what other haps/peacocks you have. Why did the Oto fail to thrive? Why did the kandeense die?


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

I think the kandeense was attacked and the oto had a parasite. He had clamped fins and was quite emaciated. I had him.in qt for months. Treated him with metro and prazipro. Fed a mix of nls, medicated flakes, and mysis shrimp.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going to guess the other haps and peacocks were maybe more aggressive than the oto and kandeense who are or can be quite timid.

Depending on what other species you have, you might do better avoiding the timid guys.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Protomelas Taeniolatus Red Empress 
A. Suartgranti Chiwindi Neon Blue Dorsal
A. Maulona Bi color 500 
A. Koningsi Mbenji 
A. stuartgranti Cobue Regal Blue
A. Suartgranti Ngara Flametail Peacock 
A. Maylandi Sulfur Head
A. sp. German Red Peacock
Dragon Blood
A. Baenschi Sunshine Peacock


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

These are the other residents.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How big is the tank? I usually like 72" for empress. It would impact the recommendations for additions.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

48in 75g. Red empress currently 3in. Plans to sell when it gets a little bigger


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is one of your more aggressive fish, along with the dragon blood. So if you plan to get rid of them, now might be a good time.

Turkis, Acei, Yellow Lab.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Those are interesting! Anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

Acei and Yellow Labs would be a great choice. Those are some of the most easy going fish out there.


----------

